# 34 Or 36 Or 38 Gauge Kanthal



## ET (6/4/14)

anyone use this for making coils or have some lying around they don't want? would love to give these thinner wires a go and make some protank/evod coils. 32 guage twisted is still a little too thick so i was eyeing the thinner wires


----------

